
The death problem? - 16961714b
Yuval Noah Harari [1] claims that death is now treated as a &quot;technical problem,&quot; and humanity may be able to solve it. 
But Peter Hoffmann [2] argues that ageing isn&#x27;t dictated just by biology, and curing all diseases won&#x27;t be enough to secure our immortality. The problem of ageing is also constrained by the laws of physics, so death might be inevitable.<p>Are we going to overcome the death?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbc.ca&#x2F;radio&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;when-man-becomes-god-1.3799865
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.nautil.us&#x2F;issue&#x2F;36&#x2F;aging&#x2F;physics-makes-aging-inevitable-not-biology
======
coldtea
> _Are we going to overcome the death?_

It's a non issue, because there are 3 options:

(a) We will in our lifetime, so we will hear about it and all will be fine (b)
We will, but not in our lifetime, so we'll be dead already. (c) We won't, and
we will be dead at some point.

So none of those cases poses an issue for us, where we can do anything about
it.

Except if we studied biology and can help get to a sooner. Either that than,
we just wait and see (or not see).

